# Gesucht: Mini-/Kompakt-PC, leise, für Racing Room?



## niagara2 (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Mini- oder Kompakt-PC, mit dem man RaceRoom in voller Pracht im Wohnzimmer am 4K-TV über HDMI spielen kann. Tatsächlich wäre das die Maximalanforderung; CoD u.ä. müsste darauf nur selten und mit reduzierten Einstellungen laufen. Er sollte nicht allzu laut sein.

Ist ein kleines Gehäuse wg. thermischer Probleme  überhaupt möglich? Ich fahre RR momentan behelfsmäßig über ein HP Envia mit i7, das kann man aber nach zwei Minuten wg. Ruckeln vergessen, die Kühlung ist offenbar zu eingeschränkt beim Laptop. 

Würde die benötigte Leistung/Wärmefestigkeit für RaceRoom bei einem solchen kleinen Gehäuse reichen? Wenn nicht, was gibt es sonst als normalgroßes, fertiges, ausreichend starkes Gerät im Bereich zwischen 600 und 1200 Euro?

Danke


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juni 2022)

Für die 1200 bekommst du ja mit Ach und Krach gerade mal die Grafikkarte für deinen 4k TV... 

Du könntest natürlich bei einem kleinen Gehäuse versuchen auf Wasserkühlung zu setzen, das kann aber wieder ganz andere Probleme verursachen, wenn das Mainboard nicht richtig gekühlt wird, weil der Luftstrom fehlt. 

Und du musst bei kleinen Gehäusen in der Regel Grafikkarten im kleinen Formfaktor kaufen, die oft schwer zu finden sind sowie ggf. weniger Leistung haben und mehr kosten. 

Ich würde da einfach einen ganz normalen Tower neben den TV stellen. Wenn du bereits einen richtigen Gaming-Desktop PC in einem anderen Zimmer hast kannst du auch versuchen den über Steam-Link anzuschließen, dafür würde notfalls ein altes Smartphone reichen.


----------



## fud1974 (9. Juni 2022)

Aus dem Stand habe ich da jetzt nichts, aber "mini", "4K", "Leise" und "gut gekühlt" dann noch was mit guten Frameraten  (in 4K) für ein Rennspiel wo die Framerate auch wahrscheinlich festgenagelt sein soll ... 

Also ich sag mal so, wenn du das was bekommst für 600 -1200 Euro, poste das hier, wir rennen dem Händler die Bude ein.

Wird schon bei normaler Stangenware (normaler PC) eher schwierig denke ich, wobei ich momentan nicht weiß was Racing Room gegenwärtig bei welchen Settings für welche Grafikkarten normalweise verlangt um entsprechend was rauszuhauen..

Muss es 4K sein? Reicht nicht FullHD vom PC her und der Fernseher skaliert das hoch? Erscheint mir kostenmäßig wesentlich attraktiver, zumal unter den von dir genannten Nebenbedingungen...


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2022)

Des Punkt "Leise" finde ich in dem Fall sehr vernachlässigbar, oder?
Sound hat man über (gute) Boxen oder Headset.
Dann ist der Tower eher in der Nähe des TV und somit schon mal weiter entfernt vom Spieler.

Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde: Für diesen Preis wirds nix mit all diesen Wünschen


----------



## RevolverOcelot (9. Juni 2022)

Die Frage ist ob man für Raceroom überhaupt einen starken Rechner braucht. 
Das Ding hat nicht die neuste Grafikengine und ist schon neun Jahre alt.
Ich hab mir fürs Racing einen zweiten Rechner zusammengestellt aus Teilen die ich noch da hatte. (Wollte nicht andauernd den stärkeren Hauptrechner umstecken)
Einen Ryzen 5 2600X mit einer RX580 16GB Ram und gefühlt läuft RR ohne Probleme aber da nur in 1440p und nicht 4K.
Gefühlt ist doch sowieso wenn man am 4K TV zocken will und es dann aber nur in Full HD zockt das da der TV viel besser die nicht native Auflösung skaliert als ein Monitor den man mit einer falschen Auflösung nutzt.


----------



## fud1974 (9. Juni 2022)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> Gefühlt ist doch sowieso wenn man am 4K TV zocken will und es dann aber nur in Full HD zockt das da der TV viel besser die nicht native Auflösung skaliert als ein Monitor den man mit einer falschen Auflösung nutzt.



Ja, das wäre auch mein Ansatzpunkt gewesen um halbwegs den Preis halten zu können.

Raceroom hätte ich auch im Verdacht dass es nicht so viel GPU Power benötigt.. aber wer weiß.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juni 2022)

Ich verstehe den Zuzsammenhang zwischen Racing Room und PC Lautstärke nicht.🙄

Wenn man da primär Racing Spiele spielen will, dürfte die Geräuschkulisse des lautesten PC bestenfalls ein klitzekleiner Unterton des Gesamtklangbildes sein. 🤔

Edith:
Ok mir war nicht klar das es sich dabei um ein Spiel an sich handelt. 😯


----------



## fud1974 (9. Juni 2022)

Heißt ja auch "nicht allzu laut", eventuell soll der PC ja auch gleich für andere Zwecke dienen (Film-Streaming usw.) wo er möglichst leise sein soll, wer weiß.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juni 2022)

Das Problem ist für Empfehlungen das ich das Spiel nicht kenne bzw. die Anforderungen nicht zuordnen kann.
Als 4K MedienPC ohne Lüfter kann ich sowas empfehlen, hab aber kein Schimmer ob der mit den Game klarkommt, ich denke wohl eher nicht. 🙄
*MINIS FORUM Mini PC Lüfterlos 8GB DDR4 256GB SSD Pentium N5030 Processor (up to 3.1GHz) Mini Computer 4X USB 3.0 Ports 2X RJ45 Digital Mic 4K HDMI 2.0/DP Dual Band WiFi BT 5.0*​
​


----------



## fud1974 (9. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist für Empfehlungen das ich das Spiel nicht kenne bzw. die Anforderungen nicht zuordnen kann.
> Als 4K MedienPC ohne Lüfter kann ich sowas empfehlen, hab aber kein Schimmer ob der mit den Game klarkommt, ich denke wohl eher nicht.
> *MINIS FORUM Mini PC Lüfterlos 8GB DDR4 256GB SSD Pentium N5030 Processor (up to 3.1GHz) Mini Computer 4X USB 3.0 Ports 2X RJ45 Digital Mic 4K HDMI 2.0/DP Dual Band WiFi BT 5.0*​


Na ja, wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ein Gerät wo du keine Grafikkarte reinbekommst.. und der Prozessor ist auch nicht so mit der integrierten Grafikpower gesegnet. 

IMHO sind nur die AMD Ryzen der höheren Stufen mit"G" hintendran so halbwegs noch zum Gaming geeignet, 5600G / 5700G ... die nimmt man gerne für Budget-Builds, gerade die letzten Monate wo Preise und Verfügbarkeit von Grafikkarten mies waren, die gehen so haaalbwegs für FullHD Gaming .. wenn man Kompromisse macht.
Habe  meinem Sohn einen Rechner mit einem 5600G zur jugendlichen Zufriedenheit (erstmal) zusammengestöpselt.

Aber wie gesagt, Notlösung, und man will später bestimmt mehr Power..


----------



## niagara2 (10. Juni 2022)

Danke erstmal für all die Anregungen. 

In der Tat müsste wohl jemand Raceroom selber installiert haben, um den Grafikbedarf einschätzen zu können. Ich habe gehört, daß RR grafisch nicht so GPU-anspruchsvoll sei wie andere moderne(re) Racing Games. Möglicherweise reicht also auch ein normaler Media-PC. Die 4K kann der TV, aber natürlich reicht auch Full-HD über HDMI.

Wenn also jemand eine gut funktionierende  RR-auf-PC-Konfiguration hat, lasst es mich bitte wissen. RR ist die höchste Anforderung, die auf diesem PC laufen muss; also muss es keine spezialisierte Grafikmaschine sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juni 2022)

In Sachen Grafikleistung braucht RaceRoom nicht allzu viel, ist halt noch eine alte DX9 Engine. Für 4k und stabile 60 fps oder mehr sollte man evtl. aber trotzdem etwas mehr Dampf haben.

Problem ist aber eher die CPU: Die alte Engine braucht viel Singlecore- bzw. Singletread-Leistung. Mit vielen Fahrzeugen wird's sonst schwierig und einige Effekte (z. B. Schatten) scheinen neben GPU- auch noch CPU-Power zu brauchen.

Ist halt im Kern ne echt alte Engine, auch wenn die über die Jahre ein wenig aufpolitiert wurde. Die Community wünscht sich schon seit Jahren DX11/12 oder Vulkan Support, damit die Last über viele CPU-Kerne besser verteilt werden kann.


----------



## niagara2 (10. Juni 2022)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> In Sachen Grafikleistung braucht RaceRoom nicht allzu viel, ist halt noch eine alte DX9 Engine. Für 4k und stabile 60 fps oder mehr sollte man evtl. aber trotzdem etwas mehr Dampf haben.
> 
> Problem ist aber eher die CPU: Die alte Engine braucht viel Singlecore- bzw. Singletread-Leistung. Mit vielen Fahrzeugen wird's sonst schwierig und einige Effekte (z. B. Schatten) scheinen neben GPU- auch noch CPU-Power zu brauchen.
> 
> Ist halt im Kern ne echt alte Engine, auch wenn die über die Jahre ein wenig aufpolitiert wurde. Die Community wünscht sich schon seit Jahren DX11/12 oder Vulkan Support, damit die Last über viele CPU-Kerne besser verteilt werden kann.


Danke, das erklärt einiges, z.B. warum das Ding auf meinem i7-Laptop trotz Kernen und separater  Grafikkarte derartig ruckend läuft, auf meinem Uralt-Einkern-Rechner und ebenso alter Graka mit verminderten Grafikeinstellungen aber immerhin flüssig. 
Ok, dann hoffe ich immer  noch, daß hier jemand mitliest, der RR auf einem  mittelteuren Media-Rechner installiert hat und mit vollen Features brettern kann.


----------

